# Instructional DVD's



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Just wanted to say I recently ordered Allen H's Dynamic Air Brush Makeup and Dynamic Haunted House Acting vols 1 & 2, and this should be of no surprise but it's great stuff!

I learned a lot form these videos and was please to see some of the things I've been doing/teaching my actors was things Allen touched on.

I will be showing these videos next weekend to the rest of the group and I can honestly say I feel like our haunt will take it up a notch or two this year and will increase the experience for both the actors and customers!!

Thanks AllenH!!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Allen is an awesome haunter, that's for sure. I love watching his videos, and I seem to learn something new each time I do.


----------

